# Please help. agressive behaviour.



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Sasha has started some bad habits. A few weeks ago he started biting things including himself to show displeasure. Now he is getting progressively worse and is getting more agressive. When ever I do something he doesn't like (which is just about everything) he will bite any fleece around him and shake his head, like a dog would. It's worrying me and he is doing it more and more frequently. 
Why is he doing this? Is it normal or has anyone else experienced this? And how do I get him to stop? Please help I'm just waiting for that hard bite and shake to be my finger or worse for him to hurt himself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

It could be something hormonal I have heard/read stories that some males get quiet aggressive on their hormones idk if a vet might have a solution but it could be health related in other causes as well


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hormonal? Interesting I never thought of that. If that's the case will it ever change? 
His health I think is fine. Normal pee and poop. He wheels everynight and has a diet of blue buffalo and wellness. His treats include superowrms, mealworms and crickets and occasionally baby food. I can't think of any changes in his life.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

jakob bites on fleece strips and shakes his head its just something he does when playing or wanting to show off. if he's not biting you i wouldn't worry about it too much. he may also be showing you that he is bored so perhaps hiding mealies or crickets or coming up with some other fun game to stimulate him will turn his head and distract him for a bit.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

or maybe a toothache? try checking his mouth if you can or take him in for the vet to check to make sure all is ok with his mouth. he may be biting on the fleece to help with the pain


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds good. He has a wheel, 2 cat balls, 2 small stuffed animals, tp roll, PVC pipe, a hut made from a kleenex box and a hedgie bag. Also, he gets play time out of his cage but I'll try hiding some bugs around for some extra stimulation. Thanks for the tips. Any others are strongly welcome


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have an idea/tip you won't like (& i hope it is as far off as is possible!):

neuropathy or neurologic cause

when Atty was getting progressively worse (he had WHS), he developed a neuropathy in his front limbs & possibly elsewhere. he started biting his paws. he would bite even as he screamed & drew blood. awful. anyway, i realized after that, his chewing on blankies & toys prior had most likely been evidence of the beginnings of that pain...not boredom as i had originally thought. 

while i am **NOT AT ALL** implying Sasha may have WHS, it could be some neurological issue causing the behavior. start keeping a detailed list/journal about the behavior & his surroundings when it occurs & before & after. are there any patterns? are there places he used to tolerate touch that he does not anymore? i would take this info to the vet along with Sasha. 

hopefully, he is just going through a tantrum phase! :roll: please let us know how it is going.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

He never tolerated us touching him because he was rescue and was never socialized. He use to just roll into a ball when ever we went near him. It's like he knows where not going to kill him anymore and just bites things or tries to jab us with his quills (that part I know is normal). When he bites himself, he bites his quills but thats only when theres nothing else to bite. 
I really hope its not neurological. Im really hoping its just boredom or just being unsocialized (which we have been working on)


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Does he bite at any one spot in particular? Maybe something bothers him? And yeah, try maybe stimulating him a bit more with cricket hunts, etc. Also, perhaps you can have some 'play times' when you just put him on you, put a hand near him or against him, and sit super still... just so that he grows to trust you even more?

But I think maybe a vet visit isn't a bad idea, either. Odd aggression could mean something is bothering him, whether neurological or physical. I hope not, but it may be a simple problem, like a toothache or something.

Good luck, keep us updated!


----------

